# Jim Beam Red Stag ??



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone bought it ? What did you think ? Is it worth buying a bottle ?


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My sister in law brought a bottle over one night, and Man that stuff was nasty. Tasted like cherry cough syrup mixed with watered down Beam. Very sweet and syrupy.

I prefer straight spirits or a good beer though. If you like flavored vodkas and the like, you may enjoy this one. I can't think of it pairing well with anything except maybe one of those CAO Cherry Bombs. Yuck


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I personally love this stuff, straight and mixed with coke. Usually I'm a single malt fan but I enjoy the taste of this stuff and its only $21 a bottle.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Landis ! That's exactly the sort of response I was looking for....straight fwd and honest. You've saved me $25 !


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Not so fast! Justin seems to enjoy the stuff, and he likes single malts. So it may at least be worth a try in a bar. 

I'd put this in the "try before you buy" category for sure. Maybe pick up a mini-bottle. I've definitely taken shots of much nastier things voluntarily.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Ditto Landis's thoughts on the mini bottle. This has a very strong cherry flavour and I don't think it would fit everyone's tastes. I defiantly would not mix this with a high quality cigar as the taste of the liquor would overpower the stick.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> Ditto Landis's thoughts on the mini bottle. This has a very strong cherry flavour and I don't think it would fit everyone's tastes. I defiantly would not mix this with a high quality cigar as the taste of the liquor would overpower the stick.


Thanks Justin. I'm also a single malt fan and generally drink all my whiskey/whisky and bourbon straight. I guess if it is strong on the cherry side of things it might go quite well with coke. I'll try it in coke and straight at a bar at some stage and then make up my mind.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Mixed with coke and ice is how I usually drink it. It in no way compares to my favorite - 2 fingers Macallan 18 w/ a single (bar sized) ice cube.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with the other brothers, grab a couple of mini's and see if it works for you and your tastes! Personally, I love it!


----------

